# Compressor Cart Plan (saw it in mag, can't find it now!)



## Valid8r (Nov 8, 2008)

In the past 6 months or so, I saw a nice plan for a portable (with wheels) plan for a donut style compressor. Now for the life of me, I can't find it. Does my description ring any bells with you? I buy different mag's at the book store so I can't remember which one I saw it in.

Thanks for any information.

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

i believe it was in wood magazine. I'll check my past issues and let you know!


----------



## Valid8r (Nov 8, 2008)

I found the plan on the web at the following link: http://www.woodstore.net/coairwost.html. You were right, it was in Wood Magazine (I think the April or May issue). I'm posting the link in case anyone searching for this will find the link.

Thanks,
Jon


----------

